# Hello I am Dr. Craig Kohler



## craigkohler

Hello guys , nice to meet you all.


----------



## norm13

Hello my name is norma. I live in florida welcome to KP you will love this forum, there are so many crafters here with great experience and they are always willing to share patterns, help with patterns and their great knowledge


----------



## glenniemae

Welcome.. What part of the country is Mississauga?


----------



## marilyngf

A warm welcome from Nanticoke, Ontario


----------



## Nanknit

Welcome from Adelaide, South Australia.......


----------



## annjaneice

Welcome from Kansas! We are so glad you joined us.


----------



## Margaree

Welcome from Cape Breton


----------



## sand dollar

Welcome fron Nova Scotia Canada


----------



## Lynda M Otvos

The West Coast SF Bay Area welcomes you too. Nice to meet you and looking forward to your projects.


----------



## missmolly

Hi and welcome from Liverpool xx


----------



## amudaus

Hello from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## reborn knitter

Welcome from the Shenandoah Mountains!


----------



## Mary JB

Welcome from West Michigan


----------



## Frogger

Hi welcome from the other side of the GTA!!


----------



## jumbleburt

Welcome from Michigan! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## KNITBUDDY

Hello and welcome from Oregon.


----------



## Knit Diva

Welcome 'neighbour' from Ajax, ON!!!


----------



## cathie02664

Welcome from Massachusetts,
You will really get hooked on the folks here


----------



## gagesmom

Welcome from Fergus, Ont.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

craigkohler said:


> Hello guys , nice to meet you all.


Hi Craig; Welcome 
I lived and taught in Mississauga from 1967 to 98. Bought my first home when Sheridan homelands opened and the moved to PineTree Cres. My docs were Dr. Don Butt and the Nathan Snyder. I miss that part of Ontario but my kids and Grand slive ther so I visit.
You'll really enjoy this forum. The folks are great an they are from all over.


----------



## Oakley

Welcome to you from Kingston,Ontario.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Hello, Craig, and welcome from south central Texas, USA! This forum is very addictive, in a very positive sort of way!! Happy Knitting or Crocheting!


----------



## ssk1953

Hello from east Tennessee! You will enjoy all the folks here on KP.


----------



## Araciel

Good morning and welcome, you'll find that in this site there is always people ready to help, day or night. We would love to see some of your work.


----------



## SandraM

Big welcome from Durban, South Africa.


----------



## elaine_1

Hi, I am Elaine, warm welcome from friendly East \Yorkshire; UK. You will love this site.


----------



## Junelouise

Hello Craig! I am north of you. You will learn lots here. How long have you been knitting or crocheting? I met a man at our local farmer's market from Toronto who was sitting there knitting the most gorgeous shawls! His partner made gorgeous jewellery. Very talented men. I think I still have their business card somewhere.


June


----------



## GrammyZanne

Welcome from Brighton, Michigan


----------



## sandipawz

Welcome from New York City!


----------



## forfran2

Hello and welcome from South Florida.


----------



## morningstar

craigkohler said:


> Hello guys , nice to meet you all.


Welcome Craig. What kind of a doc are you? MD? PhD? Vet??? :-D You will love this site for more reasons that I can list. Enjoy!


----------



## KnitGma

Welcome from Texas. Everyone is so kind and helpful, I'm sure you will enjoy.


----------



## Mariaemarsh

Hi welcome from Melbourne Australia


----------



## moonriver

Hello and welcome from Toronto


----------



## maxine pisterzi

Hi, welcome from Chgo. Il.. Great way to ave your morning coffee.


----------



## Janana

I am Jan from Central Pennsylvania. Welcome.


----------



## to-cath

Glenniemae, since no one has answered your question----Mississauga is just west of Toronto, on the shores of Lake 0ntario.
Welcome to KP, Craig!


glenniemae said:


> Welcome.. What part of the country is Mississauga?


----------



## riggy

Hello and welcome from Oxfordshire U.K.


----------



## MPolaski

Welcome! I grew up in Mississauga (Streetsville, to be precise). Glad to have you with us -- it's a great group!


----------



## Junelouise

MPolaski said:


> Welcome! I grew up in Mississauga (Streetsville, to be precise). Glad to have you with us -- it's a great group!


Streetsville only 10 minutes from me!

June


----------



## Junelouise

to-cath said:


> Glenniemae, since no one has answered your question----Mississauga is just west of Toronto, on the shores of Lake 0ntario.
> Welcome to KP, Craig!


Hi Cathy!

June


----------



## medtrans56

Welcome to the site


----------



## to-cath

Hi June! Have we communicated before? I'll be at the Georgetown Highland Games, on June 8th.
Will you be there?
Cheers, Cathie


Junelouise said:


> Hi Cathy!
> 
> June


----------



## silverbirch9

craigkohler said:


> Hello guys , nice to meet you all.


Hello from Wales. My brother lives in Mississauga and I have had the good fortune to be able to visit 5 times. Wonderful memories. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SuperK

Welcome to KP from Spring Hill, FL


----------



## Junelouise

to-cath said:


> Hi June! Have we communicated before? I'll be at the Georgetown Highland Games, on June 8th.
> Will you be there?
> Cheers, Cathie


Yes, you were going to the Fergus games last year but the weather was bad. I will try and get to the Georgetown one and meet up with you. Did I tell you I had my geaneology done on my dad's side (that I thought was Scottish) and found out I am totally English! Oh well! I love the bagpipes anyways

June


----------



## Torticollus

Hi from a retired nurse in Michigan!


----------



## to-cath

Weather permitting, I'll be in the Avenue of the Clans---Clan MacLeod booth. Please do drop by--I'll have something on needles to show off!


Junelouise said:


> Yes, you were going to the Fergus games last year but the weather was bad. I will try and get to the Georgetown one and meet up with you. Did I tell you I had my geaneology done on my dad's side (that I thought was Scottish) and found out I am totally English! Oh well! I love the bagpipes anyways
> 
> June


----------



## gmarie

Welcome from Hinesville, Georgia. You will really enjoy this forum.


----------



## MommaLou

reborn knitter said:


> Welcome from the Shenandoah Mountains!


Shenandoah Valley here too - Welcome Craig :lol:


----------



## run4fittness

Welcom from Washington!


----------



## linda6200

Welcome from San Marcos in South Central Texas!


----------



## LiceLady

Welcome from New Hampshire



1


----------



## beejay

Welcome from the Great Smoky Mts. of East Tennessee.What type of needle work do you do?


----------



## LillieMarie

Welcome!

I'm new, too, but already find this to be an incredibly responsive, helpful community.


----------



## margritz

Welcome from Conroe Texas.


----------



## Nussa

Welcome from North Dakota, U.S.A. ....... I think you'll learn a lot and have a great time with all the great people on this forum...


----------



## DollieD

Welcome aboard!
From Derby City, in Louisville KY!
You're gonna love it here!


----------



## missjg

craigkohler said:


> Hello guys , nice to meet you all.


Welcome from another Michigander! (waving)


----------



## caroleann40

Welcome from Ceresco, Michigan


----------



## lemonygodess

Welcome Doctor, from sunny New Mexico!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Wlcome from Montana.


----------



## mochamarie

Welcome from the snowy Twin Cities area! Yup, we had 6+ inches of sloppy, wet snow yesterday. Hope wherever you are that the weather is more hospitable. :-D


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Pegshobby

Hi. craigkohler. Welcome from England, I have not been a member all that long but am loving every minute of it. It is like a great big knitting club and we communicate by e-mail. The other members are very helpful - they have helped me a lot. The topics that are posted are fascinating and there is a lot to read so be warned mundane things like housework are likely to get behind. Why worry! Pegshobby


----------



## Sarah Jo

Welcome from Missouri. This is a great site, loaded with quite a few members that love to help others with crafting questions. This is my favorite site! ;-)   :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## linda naismith

hello welcome from scotland


----------



## unie

Welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## groovienan

hi and welcome you will love it here I once lived in Mississauga am in New Brunswick now enjoy


----------



## Kathymacau

Welcome from Western Australia


----------



## dad's funnyface

Hello and welcome from SE Massachusetts. Hope to see you around here.


----------



## libra

And welcome form the Midwest - St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## erafuola

Welcome from northern NJ! How long have you been knitting/crocheting?

era


----------



## christiliz

Hi and welcome from Florida. You'll love the forum! So glad you found KP!


----------



## Geeks Crotchet

Welcome from Indiana. Nice to have you join us.


----------



## ptofValerie

And from Northern Ireland.


----------



## Denise418

Welcome from New Orleans, LA.


----------



## lizmaxwell

And Wales, uk the land of song and sheep


----------



## rdavis

Welcome!


----------



## wildwood42

Welcome from Florida, this is a great site.


----------



## PugMom

Welcome from Quebec


----------



## PugMom

Margaree said:


> Welcome from Cape Breton


Hi Margaree. Sorry of your loss of Rita McNeil--what a wonderful voice from Cape Breton. She will be missed. Carol


----------



## missylam

Welcome from Oklahoma, glad you can join us.


----------



## shelleyfromoz

welcome from mundaring western australia.


----------



## Tove

Greetings from Ottawa, ON - hope you will enjoy this site as much as I do


----------



## canadagal

Hello and welcome from Abbotsford, B.C. (Canada)


----------



## dlinke

Welcome from Fremont,Wi.
Now if anyone ask's ..." Is there a doctor in the house ? " We can say yes ! lol


----------



## Keeweegirl

Welcome from New Zealand!


----------



## kathycam

Hello and welcome from mid Michigan! What is your craft/crafts?


----------



## valmac

Welcome from Alberta!


----------



## wjeanc

Hi and welcome from central Florida. YOu'll love it here. Great people, with tons of experience and know how who are willing to lend a hand if needed.


----------



## Treasure

Welcome to the forum, Dr Kohler and a big Howdy from East Texas!

What brings you to our friendly site? *s*


----------



## yarnuser

Welcome Dr. Kohler! Do you knit, crochet, or drill ?


----------



## LadyLibrarian

Welcome from Central Arkansas..


----------



## morningstar38

Hello all, I am Mary and I am from Albuquerque, New Mexico. I enjoy knitting and crochetting and am looking for more patterns of both, as well as some good conversation.


----------



## Linheln

Welcome from Q'ld, Australia.


----------



## Viddie

Hello craig- a big welcome to the best site ever, i am from a very small town in Nova Scotia, which to me is a little slice of heaven- so glad you joined us ,you will love it here :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore

Hi Craig and another warm welcome from Australia. Well maybe not quite as warm as it has been, we are starting to get cooler as winter is coming (so we are being told).


----------



## justinjared

welcome from a retired icu nurse. my father helped mom knit for 11 kids. this is agreat place. someone can always solve your problem aor poit you in the right dieection.


----------



## KNITSUS

pleased to see you here...this site is so wonderful. A close friend.
Sending greetings today from snowy cold from Littleton, 
Co. Apr. 23


----------



## MarilynVPR

Welcome from Wesr Michigan. I'm sure you will enjoy this forum.


----------



## TickledPinki

Hello, and Welcome from Louisiana, USA!!! So glad to have you join our family! I promise you will enjoy! You just took the hardest step!


----------



## Reyna

Welcome from Merseyside, UK!


----------

